# Eca



## shanetuff (Feb 22, 2007)

So what is the best and Cheapest ECA out? The "My-Wong" will work too I guess.

I have a hard time paying 60 bucks a bottle when I use to get a bottle of mini thins for 5, a bottle of aspirin for 2, and a box of NO-DOZ for another five.


Has any one found ephedrine HCL offered as a research chem?


----------

